# FWD BMW 1 Series is coming in 2016



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Between the M2, M235i, and 228i with Track Handling Package, BMW is currently going after the weekend tracker market in a big way. That would all be lost with a FWD 2 Series. FWD's are too nose heavy for track use, overheating the front tires and brakes. RWD lets the front tires cool down on the straights when the cars are under acceleration, before getting flogged again with the impending braking and turning at the end of the straight. FWD is flogging the front tires under acceleration, braking, and turning. 

Also, the current F22/23 platform shares drivetrains with the 3/4 Series and the 5 Series. So, a RWD 2 Series coupe' is not a totally unique car. It's perfectly following the "same sausage, different sizes" BMW design philosophy. The RWD coupe' could also share drivetrains and platform with a Z2.

A sedan needs to have enough passenger room, and the only way to get that in a small sedan is FWD and a transverse engine. FWD is also cheaper and more fuel efficient (less weight and the power doesn't have to make a 90 degree turn before getting to the tires). If they're going to compete with the Audi's and Honda's of the world, yeah, FWD makes sense for small sedans and small SUV's (X1, future X2).


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

This makes me sad. I love the proportions. I came from more than ten years in an Infiniti G20 that I bought because it was called a Japanese 3 Series. I loved that car. But after driving the E90 330i at a BMW introduction driving event I was ruined.

I loved my G20 and it was fun to drive, but its fwd four banger couldn't compete with BMW's rwd inline six.

Having said that, with the new, amazing turbo fours it might be okay. It will certainly be positioned well for its competitors. I drove the new F48 X1 recently and it did not have a distinct fwd feel. It is different from traditional xDrive, because it is 100% fwd unless slip is detected. At least part of what started BMW in this direction was a survey several years ago of 1er OWNERS. 80% of them reported they thought their car was fwd.....or at least weren't specifically aware that it was rwd. It was a sad day.

I love the smaller size, but having moved to BMW specifically for the rwd and the inline six I don't think I could bring myself to by a fwd BMW sedan. I don't look at the X1 SAV quite the same way, so if I was in that market I would probably buy an X1. However, I absolutely love the E84 X1.

I read a report recently that BMW is planning for the next 2er to remain rwd, but no commitment beyond that.


----------



## sixpot_simon (Sep 13, 2013)

tturedraider said:


> This makes me sad.


+1 Even if a FWD 2 series turns out to a better drive than a Megane, it'll be a great loss.

Small RWD cars have been a big part of BMW's uniqueness for the past 50 years, and the foundation of its identity as driver's cars.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

FWD! Never! I've owned bimmers since 1974 and will NEVER own a FWD bimmer! 

Call me old school, call me a curmudgeon, call me stuck in my ways! No company, not ever BMW, can make a FWD car drive like a balanced RWD car. Hell, you can't steer with your right foot!!


----------

